# Keyring Gadgets and Tools



## MrParacord

We all carry keys but what else do you have on your keys? 
Lets see your gadgets!

I started getting serious about keyring tools about 3 years ago. Before that I would have an occasional cheap keyring knife and then I would take it off my keys because I didn't like the extra bulk. 

I'm still trying to find the perfect setup for year round carry but as of now my keyring gadgets are on a separate keyring that I carry. My new house keys are all alone with my car keys and a small reflective orange paracord key fob. 

This was my first setup but I have since then changed it to reduce weight. I'll take a current pic of my setup later.


----------



## DaBigKahuna

I used to carry a lot more on my work keys, now I've streamlined it. I just have a spring hook to hook it to a belt loop, master key for our campus, key for my cubicle drawers and cabinets (Used to be several but they rekeyed them so all of them take one key.) Key to our mobile IT carts, key for out outdoor electrical points, key for our outdoor network ports, my fob for our key-less entry system, my PayPal "football" (I don't know why it wound up on my work keys but it's been there for years), a Gerber Curve and a second key-ring with a master for one of our regional offices.


----------



## MrParacord

What is the PayPal football? Do you mark your keys so you can get to the key you need quickly?


----------



## DaBigKahuna

The Paypal football is a second factor authentication device for my Paypal account. It generates a six digit code that changes every minute. To log in to my account, I first give them my email and password. Then it prompts me to enter my code to proceed. I don't believe that they still use the football. Instead they have a thick credit card or a SmartPhone app. I like the form factor of this though so I'm gonna use it until the battery dies. I've used the Smartphone app and it works well.. I just reset and wipe my phone too many times and it's a pain for the initial setup.

My keys are unmarked but I have them sorted by location on the ring plus I really only have 2 pairs of keys that are the same form factor.


----------



## Apyl

I only have the 2 keys, fob, and a ducks unlimited key chain. I have some paracord coming and will be making something else, just not sure yet what.


----------



## HardcoreSlot

I detest big heavy key rings, But latley I've been thowing a short cobra stitch fob with an S-biner to attatch to a pack or pocket.


----------



## MrParacord

DaBigKahuna said:


> The Paypal football is a second factor authentication device for my Paypal account. It generates a six digit code that changes every minute. To log in to my account, I first give them my email and password. Then it prompts me to enter my code to proceed. I don't believe that they still use the football. Instead they have a thick credit card or a SmartPhone app. I like the form factor of this though so I'm gonna use it until the battery dies. I've used the Smartphone app and it works well.. I just reset and wipe my phone too many times and it's a pain for the initial setup.
> 
> My keys are unmarked but I have them sorted by location on the ring plus I really only have 2 pairs of keys that are the same form factor.



I like that. I might try the smartphone app. After your first post talking abou the PP football I did some research and found that they did replace it with the smart card and phone app.


----------



## J-Will

Nothing special. A REAL carabiner that can hold some weight and my keys.


----------

